# k sport coilovers for RS cruze ?



## velasquezjvp (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a question about the k sport coilovers 
I don't know if i would need to buy camber bolts or replace the ugly sway bars plastics end links for a better ones since im going to be lower ? 

Anybody here running this kind of setup ?


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

I would put in both. The factory has little to no camber adjustment. If you are lowering the car you might need a double set. Adjustable shock tower tops might be a better setup.
Remember also if you lower the car you will be pinching the axles as they will be too long. Found that out on a racing Rabbit. Kept blowing out the CV joints. Shortened the axles and the problem went away.


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

The ksports come with end links.


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Champagne Jam said:


> I would put in both. The factory has little to no camber adjustment. If you are lowering the car you might need a double set. Adjustable shock tower tops might be a better setup.
> Remember also if you lower the car you will be pinching the axles as they will be too long. Found that out on a racing Rabbit. Kept blowing out the CV joints. Shortened the axles and the problem went away.


Where can these shorter CV axles be found 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

Ricklzonai said:


> Where can these shorter CV axles be found
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


We machined our own by removing some material from the inboard of the outside cv joint and reassembling. Not going to work for most folks.


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

The ksports come with the sway bar end links, adjust them to 10", the stock are 13". As far as the axles are concerned, all depends on how much you lower it, I lowered mine 3 inches and haven't noticed any binding. But that could change down the road. But for now, the ride is amazing!!!!


----------



## Ricklzonai (Aug 13, 2015)

Champagne Jam said:


> We machined our own by removing some material from the inboard of the outside cv joint and reassembling. Not going to work for most folks.


Good to know. Can take care of that if I have to , still have to get an alignment but I have felt some shaking during certain driving conditions/turning maybe it's the axles binding up

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

